# It's the Legendary Festival!



## FourCartridge (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, say you were put in charge of a festival about the various Legendary Pokemon. What events would you have planned to have for a certain legendary, such as a play for the three dogs, an opera for Moltres, Zapdos, and Articuno, and something like one of those Chinese New Year celebrations for Rayquaza. What would they be like? What Legendary would they be centered upon?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 15, 2011)

Festival for Jirachi during a meteor shower.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 19, 2011)

A Kyogre festival to prevent hurricanes, monsoons, etc.


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 19, 2011)

The Legendary Birds? Three epic Jugglers.
The Legendary Beasts? Relay (Raiku), 100 Meter Sprint (Suicine) and Rock Climb (Entei) races.
The Legendary Rocks? Carving competition.
The Weather Trio? Betting office.
Mew? Entrance
Mew Two? VIP Entrance.
Palkia and Dialga? Jewelery shop.
Girantina? Ghost Train.
Manaphy? Adults pool
Phione? Kids pool.
Lunar duo? Play
Celebi? Gardens
Ho-oh? Fire-eater performance.
Lugia? Synchronized diving performance.
Mespirit/Azelf/Uxie? Poetry competition


----------



## Cloudsong (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm...How about a festival every total solar eclipse celebrating Darkrai? All the dark and ghost pokemon come out and play, causing lots of mischief, and Darkrai protects them from capture or being forced to battle, just for that night. Stay inside and lock your doors and windows during this festival! :3


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd say Meloetta in a musical, Keldeo in water fighting, Genesect in a play on reaserch testing.


----------



## Lili (Jun 20, 2011)

There would be one specific day for Dialga.  For each hour of the day, you would do something special for him and celebrating time.  There would be timed races, competitions, etc.


----------



## Sypl (Jun 20, 2011)

Lili said:


> There would be one specific day for Dialga.  For each hour of the day, you would do something special for him and celebrating time.  There would be timed races, competitions, etc.


And for Palkia, you would need to do something involving space. SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

Defective Turret said:


> And for Palkia, you would need to do something involving space. SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.


You would breed frogs to create new universes for him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Jun 25, 2011)

Defective Turret said:


> And for Palkia, you would need to do something involving space. SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.


Perhaps Palkia-based Festivals may coincide with rocket launches from the Mossdeep Space Center (assuming the citizens of Hoenn are aware of Sinnoh legends and whatnot).



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You would breed frogs to create new universes for him.


The Land of Space and Croagunk.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 25, 2011)

How about a festival for Cobalion, Terrakion and Virizion? It could be that for an entire day you must do chivalrous things.


----------



## Zapi (Jun 26, 2011)

For Reshiram, you'd have to turn off all electrical appliances for a day/part of a day, so everyone would have to use natural means of lights, making food, etc. It would also cause people to go out and enjoy nature.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 26, 2011)

And for Zekrom, you'd have to cover all windows, stay inside and use electricity a lot, right?


----------



## Zapi (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd think for Zekrom it would be more like a competition where you have to invent and build the most innovative electronic device.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2011)

I just realized;

Reshiram is with nature, however is in black, which has the city.

Zekrom is with electrical means, however in white, which has the forest.

They should switch places for the festival so they can actually experience the other side.


----------

